# House sitting for the winter months



## emjeast (May 18, 2010)

My Husband and I are both trying to get into house sitting for the winter in the mainland or the canaries.
We holiday regularly to spain and just got back from Fuerteventura where we were shocked at how many empty houses there were all up for sale but obviously not selling.
Surely the owners of these places would prefer it if there were people on the premises looking after the property whilst it is empty and so can anyone tell me the best place to either look for or advertise ourselves?
I am a sufferer of SAD and therefore do not want to live in the UK in the dark months and my Husband is a self employed software developer so as long as there is a good internet connection he can work anywhere. We are 33 and 34 years old, I am a house proud person and can clean and maintain gardens and carry out any other light work if needed.
We are just eager to get abroad for the winter and as we have no ties here it is very easy for us to do. Can anyone help us please?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Sadly, I think most people who are trying to sell their houses or who dont live in them would prefer to have paying tenants in them, if they want anyone at all, so I'm not sure you'll get many takers. 

The only place I can think of to advertise would be in and English speaking local newspaper???

jo xxxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I know somebody who does something similar, and also does cat-sitting for people on holiday. She tried advertising at first but says all her custom comes from word of mouth. And there is the important fact that she does have her own house here too, so is less likely to claim "squatters rights" if the owners do sell the property.

Good luck though, as a fellow ex-SAD sufferer I can confirm that living here does work!!!!


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

I think it unlikely that you will manage to blag free accommodation! What about offering a house swap for a period? At least there is then something in it for the other party!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

lynn said:


> I think it unlikely that you will manage to blag free accommodation! What about offering a house swap for a period? At least there is then something in it for the other party!


Great idea - there are lots of people desperate to get back to the UK who can't sell their houses here.


----------

